# BFN!



## Tulip78 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Ladies,

Well still no sign of AF and its CD47! (follicle tracking on CD15 shown i had ovulated!!) all my HPT (i did about 10!!) and hospital p/test gave a BFN, so Had to continue on with my HSG last Friday, which wasn't as bad as i thought and thankfully my tubes have the all clear.  

My Consultant who was carrying out the HSG asked me where i was on my cycle and as you can imagine i'm a little confused over this at the mo   he said i have a lot of mucus (sorry if tmi) so he seems to think that i may be ovulating??

This cycle has been sooo confusing and its messing with my head  . DH and i have decided to wait a couple of weeks and if AF doesn't arrive, i will test again, if BFN i will make an appointment with consultant so he can give me tablets to make me have a bleed so i can get on with next cycle. 

Promised myself that i'm not going to stress (easier said than done) and worry about time, as in the past i have always hated the limbo and have been eager to get on to the next cycle, so this time i'm going to chill (yeah right!!)

Hope everyone is well and sending lots of     to you all.

Take care 

Tulip xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Blimey, how confusing  
Glad the HSG was clear  
xxx


----------



## Lucy_loud (Dec 28, 2005)

Hi Tulip

If the consultant thinks you may be ovulating did you do an OPK to see if you are.  It does sound very confusing, I think you are doing the best thing, wait a while and see if your AF turns up and then if it doesn't go back and get those pills from your cons.  Fingers crossed for you honey.  

Lucy


----------

